# pregnant again after 3 losses, hcg's not doubling?



## dee74

I really thought this was going to be the one to stick. My beta's were 4500 at 21 dpo and today, at 28 dpo they're 12700. That's a 4.6 day doubling time! I know that at higher hcg's they take longer to double, but I'm totally discouraged. Also no pregnancy symptoms besides sore boobs. I have an ultrasound on Thursday, but I'm expecting the worst. Is there any reason to have hope?


----------



## filipenko32

Hi Dee, I'm sure that there is a 96 hour doubling time when the betas get high like yours are. So 28dpo makes you 6 weeks right? How do you feel about going for an early scan to put your mind at ease? Read my sig... I know what you're going through x x x :hugs:


----------



## dee74

Thanks Fili,

I haven't talked to the doctor yet, but you're right about 96 hours.. i'm sure they'll say it's fine. I'm still worried though. Good idea, I should try to get in for an earlier U/S... I know what you mean, I would love to know what a normal u/s is like!


----------



## roxursox302

According to this site that is perfect!

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tools/beta_doubling_calculator.php


----------



## Indian Maa

dee74 said:


> I really thought this was going to be the one to stick. My beta's were 4500 at 21 dpo and today, at 28 dpo they're 12700. That's a 4.6 day doubling time! I know that at higher hcg's they take longer to double, but I'm totally discouraged. Also no pregnancy symptoms besides sore boobs. I have an ultrasound on Thursday, but I'm expecting the worst. Is there any reason to have hope?

Hi, mine became 105 hrs doubling time by 30 dpo.... I was so worried but the scan said things are fine.... I eventually stopped checking hcg... Dont get worried looking at hcg alone which cannt decide health of your pregnancy.... Trust god and just thank him for giving you this blessing.. Once you thank god and universe for this pregnancy nithing could take it back from you, love - s


----------



## filipenko32

Yes scans are much more what the doctors rely on from now on


----------



## Indian Maa

dee74 said:


> Thanks Fili,
> 
> I haven't talked to the doctor yet, but you're right about 96 hours.. i'm sure they'll say it's fine. I'm still worried though. Good idea, I should try to get in for an earlier U/S... I know what you mean, I would love to know what a normal u/s is like!

 Hi, the nornal u/s at 28 dpo might show only a gest sac many times... Dont get worried if you dint see yolk or fetal pole or heartbeat... I could see only a sac at 30 dpo(6 weeks). At 7 weeks 5 days we saw the heart beat.. Love - s


----------



## dee74

Indian Maa said:


> Hi, the nornal u/s at 28 dpo might show only a gest sac many times... Dont get worried if you dint see yolk or fetal pole or heartbeat... I could see only a sac at 30 dpo(6 weeks). At 7 weeks 5 days we saw the heart beat.. Love - s

Thanks Indian Maa! Good to keep in mind..i'll be 6 weeks 6 days for my U/S...will try not to get too stressed if they don't see a hb yet!


----------



## dee74

Well the ultrasounds were no good. Slow heartbeat last week (74 pbm) and no heartbeat yesterday.


----------



## lilmamatoW

Oh Dee, I am so sorry! How far along should you be? What have the doctors told you and will they do any further testing considering your multiple losses? There are no words to take away the pain...but know that you are not alone. Sending you hugs. :hugs:


----------



## HCS

Dee74. I know exactly what you're going through. I have had 2 miscarriages and now pregnant again, and know something is amiss....... I had blood tests which showed a thyroid issue so my advise to you would be to get a blood screen for thyroid, autoimmune issues and hormone imbalance. Some of these problems can be easily rectified. Good luck xxxxx


----------



## BeachChica

Dee - I am so sorry, I know you're pain too. :hugs:


----------



## filipenko32

Dee i'm so sorry :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: Do you think you will have the fetus tested? I had an erpc and had it tested as yesterday the results came back to tell me it was a normal boy so now I can concentrate on testing my body for problems. Pm me if you want to chat x x


----------



## dee74

Thanks for your support ladies. Hopefully I can get the fetus tested this time, as I haven't had results from the last three, but this time I'll be doing a D&C. Actually a less aggressive form of D&C (suction no scraping?) I was too afraid of complications to agree to a normal D&C. I need some answers! I'm considering spending big $$$ on IVF with PGD. Next step is hysteroscopy. I've done the whole RPL panel of testing and an HSG everything is normal. I also had my NK cell activity tested, and they're borderline, but my RE doesn't believe in treating for them and I'm not sure I do either.


----------



## filipenko32

Funnily enough me and my dh were having serious conversations about IVF with PGD - I have even set up some threads about it. But you know now we know that this would have done us no good whatsoever as the embryo quality is not the issue. We are so relieved we had the chromo test done otherwise we would not have known this. If you want this done you should book in for the erpc as soon as possible as it has to be fresh enough for the cytogenic chromosome testing. If you've never had an erpc don't worry it's painless and such a relief to get it all other with. Has any doc ever advised you to have the hysteroscopy? Hope that's helpful x x :hugs: 




dee74 said:


> Thanks for your support ladies. Hopefully I can get the fetus tested this time, as I haven't had results from the last three, but this time I'll be doing a D&C. Actually a less aggressive form of D&C (suction no scraping?) I was too afraid of complications to agree to a normal D&C. I need some answers! I'm considering spending big $$$ on IVF with PGD. Next step is hysteroscopy. I've done the whole RPL panel of testing and an HSG everything is normal. I also had my NK cell activity tested, and they're borderline, but my RE doesn't believe in treating for them and I'm not sure I do either.


----------



## Indian Maa

:hugs: Dee, sorry i am too late to notice this.... So sorry about your loss...

I understand.. I lost too before... Thats after 3 years of ttc... Had to go through all damn tests and operations.... HCG, laparoscopy, histeroscopy..nothing could correct my illformed body... But at the end of it, i conceived naturally...everything has a time for it dee... Trust God....you will surely be blessed....

IVF is not a bad option at this time... I aslo pray that you get some clues from the fetal tests... Love you dear... Hugs :hugs:


----------



## dee74

filipenko32 said:


> Funnily enough me and my dh were having serious conversations about IVF with PGD - I have even set up some threads about it. But you know now we know that this would have done us no good whatsoever as the embryo quality is not the issue. We are so relieved we had the chromo test done otherwise we would not have known this. If you want this done you should book in for the erpc as soon as possible as it has to be fresh enough for the cytogenic chromosome testing. If you've never had an erpc don't worry it's painless and such a relief to get it all other with. Has any doc ever advised you to have the hysteroscopy? Hope that's helpful x x :hugs:
> 
> What is a an erpc? I'm booked for a less aggressive form of D&C on Monday (suction, no scraping? ipass?). Next step is definitely a hysteroscopy. A women on another board mentioned that there's a new form of micro-arrray embryology testing that's more comprehensive. If her results come back normal, they will send for micro-array. So now I'm worried that even if I get cytology, they could tell me it's normal, when it's really only normal for the things they test for? I'll have to ask my OBGYN.


----------



## filipenko32

Hi Dee, yes check with your ob-gyn. An erpc is short for evacuation of retained products of conception. I don't know if they sucked or scraped! :shrug: The cytogenics which tests the fetus tests that it has 46 chromosomes and is xx or xy. There can be no mistaking it's normal if this is the result. I *think* you may be confusing this with PGD (please correct me if i've misunderstood). With PGD either all of the chromosomes are tested before implantation or just some of the more common ones which cause miscarriage. The only unreliability with a cytogenics test on the fetus (as far as i'm aware) after a d&c is if it was a girl as they can mix maternal cells with the fetuses. Mine was a boy (46xy) so we know for sure. I would def have a d&c again if heaven fobid i miscarry again as it was over so quick and was completely painless. :hugs: x x Please let me know if I'm wrong. I'm seeing my ob gyn on Friday so i'll ask him too and let you know. 



dee74 said:


> filipenko32 said:
> 
> 
> Funnily enough me and my dh were having serious conversations about IVF with PGD - I have even set up some threads about it. But you know now we know that this would have done us no good whatsoever as the embryo quality is not the issue. We are so relieved we had the chromo test done otherwise we would not have known this. If you want this done you should book in for the erpc as soon as possible as it has to be fresh enough for the cytogenic chromosome testing. If you've never had an erpc don't worry it's painless and such a relief to get it all other with. Has any doc ever advised you to have the hysteroscopy? Hope that's helpful x x :hugs:
> 
> What is a an erpc? I'm booked for a less aggressive form of D&C on Monday (suction, no scraping? ipass?). Next step is definitely a hysteroscopy. A women on another board mentioned that there's a new form of micro-arrray embryology testing that's more comprehensive. If her results come back normal, they will send for micro-array. So now I'm worried that even if I get cytology, they could tell me it's normal, when it's really only normal for the things they test for? I'll have to ask my OBGYN.Click to expand...


----------



## BeachChica

Gosh filipenko - I had cytogenics testing done too on MC #3 and I hope that they did not mix things up. Mine turned out to be a girl with 47 chromosomes. She had an extra chromosome on #12.
So is an erpc about the same as a D&C? It sounds the same. I would do a D&C again also as it was MUCH better than waiting and going through a natural MC.


----------



## filipenko32

Hiya Beach, no they couldn't have possibly mixed things up in your case as your 'maternal karyotype' would be 46 xx (you're normal) so your result is true. And anyway they tell you in the report if the result is ambiguous or they're not 100% sure. Usually if they're not sure they class it as a test that obtained "no result" because they don't know for sure. Hope that makes sense!! However in most cases they can obtain blood directly from the products of conception and so even if it's a girl they know for sure. x x x


----------



## filipenko32

yeah erpc is the same I would think


----------

